# 37 gallon angle breeding tank



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

*help!!!!!!37 gallon angle breeding tank*

ok im am very new to this site and i have a 37 gallon eclipse tank. i have guppies that i am breeding right now and i am doing very successful:smile:i have 8 1 month old babys and 2 newborns. i want to move to egg layers i have 2 clay pots and a peice of driftwood. i am also turning it in to a planted tank for the angels. i am going to buy 6-8 juvenile angels. ok i have black sand and 2 18 watt 6700k bulbs is this a good setup?


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

36 watts may not be enough lighting for that tank. If you can get up to 1.5 watts/gallon, you should be good (56 watts).


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

:grin:ty beutiful bearded dragon i have one too


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

oh and do i need a c02 system and how much would one be for my tank


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

For anything under 40 gallons, you really don't _*need*_ one. If you want to get one, you can use the DIY CO2 system explained somewhere on this site, or you can get a small inexpensive one. They will help, but CO2 can sometimes raise the pH of a tank (CO2 + H20 = H2CO3 = acid). It wont be very much, but just check the pH of the water a little more often if you hook it up. The DIY setup cost me about 10 bucks (bottle, yeast, tubing, airstone). It's not very pretty, but it works. And you can take it out if you want your place to look nice for quests. Something like this is exactly the same as the DIY system but just look better, and will cost you about $30. If you are looking to spend more on a fancy system, then this question is out of my league.



Oh, and thanks about the beardie. Doggy is just barely 1 year old, and is kinda freakin out right now because his cage is behind a giant Christmas tree...


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

ty vm i will try to get some pictures of my tank up so you can see it and i will show you my bearded dragon...lol poor doggy i have mine in a 55 gallon his name is harley and ty


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

can i buy a few 3-4 inch angels and will they pair????


----------

